# 1871 RPCNA Testimony On Preaching the "Gospel Offer"



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 27, 2012)

> *Chapter XI
> OF THE GOSPEL OFFER*​
> 1. The Gospel is the Revelation, which God has given to man, of the plan of salvation by a Redeemer: this is glad tidings, worthy of all acceptation by sinners. (Acts 15:7).
> 
> ...





The Reformed Presbyterian Testimony (1871) On the Gospel Offer « Mountains and Magnolias


----------

